
DNC launches tech marketplace for Democratic candidates - chatmasta
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/30/dnc-launches-tech-marketplace-for-democratic-candidates/
======
mtgx
Are the tech companies pre-approved by the DNC?

~~~
dv_dt
One wonders why not a set of github links to open source tools...

